# my bottle display



## bottlenutboy (Oct 20, 2006)

ill post some pictures later but i thought i would let you know what i have going on in my room  i have a 7 foot shelfon one wall with christmas lights behind all of them they blow periodically but the look is pretty nice i think it dispays over 140 bottles ill take some pictures later


----------



## capsoda (Oct 20, 2006)

Sounds great Spencer. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## HawaiiGlass4me (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, please share your collection with us. []


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 20, 2006)

there are actually two shelfs one is an old entertainment stand its shaped like an L with the long seven ft. one hanging over the bottom leg on the L


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 21, 2006)

well here is some of the pics i promised atleast one of them i dontk now how good it is  oh and the flash on the camera kind of messed up the effects of the lights so sorry lol


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 21, 2006)

a few of my ss cokes


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 21, 2006)

just a bunch of misc. stuff


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 21, 2006)

here are some of my chero-cola's and RC cola's my favorite is the amethyst one


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 21, 2006)

few coca cola soda waters and some dr peppers they look pink but are actually clear


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 21, 2006)

some of my nu-grape's


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 21, 2006)

i have lots more pictures next ones i post i will try to turn off the flash so the lights will work right


----------



## HawaiiGlass4me (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey Spenser

  That's a nice collection that you got there. I like it very much.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey Spencer, Great setup. You have done very well for a short timer. Love the Chero Cola thru RC display. Your right up in the middle of Chero Cola hostory land. Grab all the signage and paprer go withs you can while Chero Items are cheep.

 Your oldest Chero Cola bottle should be blown with a tooled top. If not you should try to find one.


----------



## stinger haut (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey Bottlenutboy,
 Nice collection.
 Your definitely headed in the right direction with your picture taking. 
 I agree with you about trying to shoot your pictures without the flash.
 Keep sending in those pictures, it nice to see your collection.
 Stinger


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 22, 2006)

thanks alot all of you i have one from birmingham alabama that is blown it has the swirled writing instead of block letters it is the first one in the picture i have more bottles than that i still have some whiskey's and bitters and stuff thanks for the words of encouragement


----------

